
The pursuit of happiness, Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi - harscoat
http://www.suntimes.com/lifestyles/2926406,CST-NWS-happy1128.article
======
harscoat
_Replied Csikszentmihalyi: "You have to work at it."

True happiness involves the pursuit of worthy goals, Csikszentmihalyi said.
"Without dreams, without risks, only a trivial semblance of living can be
achieved."_

